# Northwest Retriever Trial Club 2015 Fall Field Trial - Fri Sept. 25 - Sun Sept. 27



## Gun Dawg (Dec 18, 2010)

Open All-Age / Fri. Pepper's (Carnation, WA) 
Qualifying / Fri. Greenleaf's Farm (Monroe, WA) 
Amateur / Sat. Werkhoven Farm (Monroe, WA) 
Derby / Sat. Greenleaf's Farm (Monroe, WA)

Good luck to all.....


----------



## Gary Wayne Abbott I (Dec 21, 2003)

Good information thank you Gun Dawg.


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

You guys are in for a treat with Bob Willow and Jack U making the trip out to judge . 
Good luck.


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

Any info on the Qual would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Cynthia Tallman (Jul 25, 2006)

Open Callbacks to 3rd Series:
1, 3, 13, 15, 19, 20, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 28, 32, 39, 40, 41, 43, 46, 47, 51, 52. Sorry, I don't have any info on the Q.


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Any info on the derby?


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Would someone update with today's goings-on? 
Thanks


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Just heard they only did 3 series of derby. 
Placements

Gus - Richard Bailey (Yay!)
Lager -Jane P
Colt -Alex D
Hank - Alex D ( Gus Littermate)
RJ Tex - Alex D
Lots of Jams


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Good job Gus & Hank looks like your daddy has passed on that talent and momma did too.


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Any Open results?


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Open has 4 dogs left to run this am.


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Q results?


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

I heard Sweeties Easy Rider (Ford) won the Open. 

Lorraine


----------



## McKenna Kennels (Apr 24, 2010)

Open placements
1st Ford O Pete Panarites H Jim Gonia
2nd Magic O Ken Lee H Jim Gonia
3 Windy O Bob Crabb H Bob Crabb. 
4th Booty O Keely Morin. H Jerry Patopea 
RJ Tuffy O Freeman Boyett H Jim Gonia
Jams Cappy H jerry P, Kate H Jim G, Lady O/H Steve G


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Way to go Ford~~
Congrats to Jim for 1st -2nd and the RJ in the Open~~


----------



## McKenna Kennels (Apr 24, 2010)

A BIG congrats to Freeman Boyett for winning the Am! He was busy trying to be in 10 places at once, trial chairman / bird thrower and stakes organizer he still found time to win! WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Good boy Tuffy. 
Congratulations Freeman & McKenna Kennels!


----------

